# Kenai Pennisula, Alaska



## Joeker51

We brought our fish back in a cooler we purchased there. Packed it with dry ice - duct taped it shut and put our address on it with magic marker then checked it in as baggage at the airport. It's done all the time there.

My daughter and son-in-law live in Palmer, Alaska. Just received a cell pic of the salmon he picked up this last week. He's taunting me to come back up.:16suspect:lol:


----------



## omalson

We came back from Alaska on Alaska airlines and brought 70 pounds of halibut back. We froze it solid and put it in a wax freezer box and put it in a large suitcase and checked it in the airplane. 20$ for another bag and it was still frozen solid when we got home after the 24+ hour commute. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson

We looked into shipping it was 400$ for 70#. Checking it in was cheap and easy. Just make sure the bags don't go overweight. It was 20$ - 50# bag and 100 for anything 50+ . So pack 2 bags if you needed. Like I said that was with Alaska airlines. I am not sure on the luggage requirements for any other airlines. I do know dry ice is not allowed on the planes anymore. Good luck. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pmfisherman

Easiest and cheapest way to ship fish home from Alaska is to buy 50lb fish boxes sold at Fred Meyer/Wal-Mart etc., they are cardboard boxes with a Styrofoam liner. If you have a deep freezer available at your cabin freeze your fillets or you can have them flash frozen at a number of places in Soldotna! Then tape them up good and take to airport we were allowed to check 5 bags per person onto the plane it was like $35 for first bag and $25 for each additional but way cheaper than FedEx! We got home about 18 hrs. later and all fish was still frozen solid! Good luck! I talked with a friend of mine and the sockeye are in they are catching fish right now....I'm so jealous I'm not there lol ! Tight lines!


----------



## bclinton

I leave tue for 10 days. Staying at a buddies place in wasilla. He said that 250,000 reds went up the kenai yesterday! Hammer time!!! This will be my 3rd trip. Ill make sure to post pics when we get back!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

If you do a youtube search for 2PawsRiver and 2PawsRiver1, most of our Alaska trips are on there and include fishing Bird Cree, Resurrection Creek, Quartz Creek, the Kenai River, the Russian River, Halibut Fishing and Crescent Lake. Also did a trip on Swanson Creek for Silvers and the best part of every trip is flying in to the Upper Russian and hiking out.

Pack all your clothes in a cooler and take it as one of your check bags. When you return, just mail your clothes back and bring your fish back in your cooler.

If you are looking to do anything self guided on the Kenai, Alaska Boat and Canoe has great prices and Max (the owner) is worth his weight in information........also has a really nice campground....he is between Sterling and Soldotna.

Best advice I can give is have a plan "A", "B" and "C"....plan for rain and don't limit yourself to Salmon. While pretty, the Kenai is populated and heavily fished.

We have fished streams for Rainbows, Dollies, Grayling for as much as three days straight without seeing another fisherman.

Any trip to the Kenai that does not include a stop in Hope and Homer is an incomplete trip.........stay safe.


----------



## pmfisherman

Oh hey I have a fish hotline number for you! 907-262-9097 they have a recorded message updated about everyday with the number of fish going thru the sonar on the Kenia and Kasilof Rivers! They said 7-18 they had 117,756 sockeye come up the Kenia for a season total of 822,103 so far! My buddy that lives up there is killing them right now! Any days over 50,000 fish should make for awesome fishing! If your staying in Wassilla there are a bunch of rivers that run into the Suisitna River that will be loaded with big pink and chum salmon not much for eating but a blast just to catch one after another lol! Have a great trip! I would also suggest you buy hip waders at the Soldatna hardware/fishing store they are like twenty bucks and all you really need and waders take up a lot of room in your luggage on the plane! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Joeker51

Currently read the Alaskan Dispatch on line. Sockeye seems to be running better this year. I know my daughter and son-in-law hit there limit the other day for roughly 200 # then turned around and picked up 43# of halibut with a friend who's also a guide on the Kenai. That will carry them through to next summer.

Here's a link to the Dispatch for those who may be interested.

https://www.facebook.com/akdispatch

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/slideshow/photos-dipnetting-kenai-rivers-red-salmon-rodeo


----------



## bclinton

Did pretty good on the kenai yesterday. Here's a little sample. Ill post more when we get home.


----------



## laterilus

My brother lives up there said the annual Kenai blood bath was starting to kick off. Nice slabs!


----------



## GoodCuzI'llTakeNething

You have received lots of good advice and some bad. I lived in copper landing and Seward, guided on the Kenai, Russian and kasilof when I was in college. There are so many good places to fish in that neck of the woods that you may loose your mind. As far as run timing, every year is different and there is ALWAYS big fish to catch in the Kenai, Russian, kasilof, quartz, etc. PM me if you have any additional questions. We caught kings in September that were chromers in the Kenai, and silvers in July. Ya never know. The biggest thing you will take away from the trip, is a desire to go back over and over and over.


----------



## pmfisherman

Nice reds but you need to do as Alaskans and fillet and release right on the river! You'll have bears fer sure at your cabin filleting them there! Looks like fun though! Tight lines!


----------



## mi duckdown

Just got back yesterday. Had fun. 4 guys, came back with over 200 lbs of reds, chinook and halibut. Had a blast.
As soon as i can figure out how to get Pics off the camera and post. I will. Sort of a dummy with that.


----------



## bclinton

Oh we did as Alaskans did. Catch, fillet and release! That was the packaging department! LOTS of vacuum sealing going on in that pic! I would post more of those pics but some scum bag stole my camera and another backpack out if the truck the night we returned to wasilla. Not a happy camper. ******* could of at least left the SD card.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

[/URL][/IMG]

Sharing my dads video from this morning from the Kenai area. Sorry its sideways. Must be how he shot the vid with his iphone and then saved to my pc. He said in the hour and a half he was at this spot,he and his friend hooked into 100+pinks and landed 80. And i am stuck here at work. ARGH


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

sorry, looks like it only embedded it as a photo.
heres a direct link
http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/fishineveryminuteofit/media/IMG_1143_zps050b36f2.mp4.html


----------



## 2PawsRiver

When the pinks are running the numbers are incredible. Our group fished them on Resurection Creek in 2009 and easily caught 400 the first day. The river was just black with fish.


----------

